# culpa



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2008)

You're going to have to explain this one!


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

tirediron said:


> You're going to have to explain this one!



Culpa; Latin for culpable, guilty, blame or bad (as in, Mea culpa, Mea maxima culpa).

Small groups or clans standing within undefined perimeters. Kind of a lost, or damned souls thing.

Was trying to get a somewhat Holga-esqe look.  I did want it to look over-processed, but went an eensy-overboard, but can fix that some other time.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2008)

Interesting - I'm not sure that I like the image from a personal viewpoint, but now that I understand it, I'd have to say you did a good job of it.


----------



## jvgig (Jun 6, 2008)

I think it does a good job of giving you some reason to keep looking as you think just like  the other image.  Although, I think the other image did a better job of portraying your intended emotion.  I am feeling more of a discriminatory group feeling where nobody likes anyone else than a guilty feeling.  I dont get see them as being lost.


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 6, 2008)

I know the effect was intentional, but to be honest I just see an out of focus image. Hate to sound so harsh! Maybe the effect would work better in a gallery of similar work...


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Interesting - I'm not sure that I like the image from a personal viewpoint, but now that I understand it, I'd have to say you did a good job of it.



Thanks.  



jvgig said:


> I think it does a good job of giving you some reason to keep looking as you think just like  the other image.  Although, I think the other image did a better job of portraying your intended emotion.  I am feeling more of a discriminatory group feeling where nobody likes anyone else than a guilty feeling.  I dont get see them as being lost.



I think more than lost, out of control. Being forced.



TrickyRic said:


> I know the effect was intentional, but to be honest I just see an out of focus image. Hate to sound so harsh! Maybe the effect would work better in a gallery of similar work...



My stuff isn't for everyone, especially the B&W work I produce.  For a likewise collection, click on my user id, threads started by, and check out the threads in the B&W gallery.  I'm working on an online gallery, but that could be ages.

:thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

An excerpt from: 
_Geschöpf der Flut / Gedicht der Muscheln, 1899_
We are alone in the dark. You up there have lips, rolled-up leaves, hands entwined with rosy blood and bluish veins, we are alone and cannot touch. ...


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 6, 2008)

i liked it before having read the explanation.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> i liked it before having read the explanation.



Thanks. I found the poem as an afterthought.  I prefer doing it the other way around, but I thought it puts an adequate feel to the shot- If some require words as a necessity.


----------



## fightheheathens (Jun 7, 2008)

now that is a shot that i dig. no need for explanation.
not your standard type of shot that im used to seeing from you
and i really like it.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 7, 2008)

fightheheathens said:


> now that is a shot that i dig. no need for explanation.
> not your standard type of shot that im used to seeing from you
> and i really like it.



Thank you.  This stuff is a great diversion from my diversion from work, which has become a distraction from my diversions.  If I could get any more relaxed I wouldn't have any bones.  Hm, I bet that would make an interesting self portrait! :shock:


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 8, 2008)

> I'm working on an online gallery, but that could be ages.



Please forgive me for taking this opportunity to plug, but Picture Postbox (Link in my signature) would be one answer there .

I've seen your most recent work, you have an unusual style. I have to say I still don't feel this image works on its own, but knowing your style it does have a pretty cool effect.


----------



## High Rouleur (Jun 12, 2008)

This is unusual for me, but I love this shot.  It's like a scene from a bizarre nightmare.  The unease it creates for me makes it hard to look away.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 13, 2008)

High Rouleur said:


> This is unusual for me, but I love this shot.  It's like a scene from a bizarre nightmare.  The unease it creates for me makes it hard to look away.



Thank you.  I'm looking forward to another dark/surreal series, at least shooting for it in the next month.  I tend to have streaks when I like to process them.  



TrickyRic said:


> Please forgive me for taking this opportunity to plug, but Picture Postbox (Link in my signature) would be one answer there .
> 
> I've seen your most recent work, you have an unusual style. I have to say I still don't feel this image works on its own, but knowing your style it does have a pretty cool effect.



My constraints are mostly time and priorities.  Eventually I'll be able to put together a gallery of this type of work.


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 13, 2008)

I LOVE IT..... very creative. the mood of the picture is perfect.  Don't let those people get your down. Continue to experiment you do a great job and I would love to see more of your stuff.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 13, 2008)

hmm I like the idea of what you were going for.  Soemthing falls short for me.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 14, 2008)

tranceplant said:


> I LOVE IT..... very creative. the mood of the picture is perfect.  Don't let those people get your down. Continue to experiment you do a great job and I would love to see more of your stuff.



Thanks.  I'm meeting with one of my little brothers this weekend, who is a favorite photographic mentor of mine.  He's the one who talked me into at least trying B&W/greyscale in the first place, and I can't wait to go through some of my experimental/accidental work I've done since last summer with him.  He's very inspiring and motivating to me.   



kellylindseyphotography said:


> hmm I like the idea of what you were going for.  Soemthing falls short for me.



Thanks Kelly.


----------

